# **** Help yard sale find ****



## Donttripyall (Oct 3, 2020)

Who is the maker of this bike and year Thanks


----------



## Lonestar (Oct 7, 2020)

Looks to be late 70's - early 80's, It looks like a dept. store copy of a Kuwahara or a Webco type frame. I Googled "double gusset looptail" to try to help ya, but couldn't find an exact match. You may have better luck trying that too since you can see the rear drop outs for details like markings/holes. Good luck! You may also want to try the peeps at BMXmuseum.com


----------



## Donttripyall (Oct 7, 2020)

Lonestar said:


> Looks to be late 70's - early 80's, It looks like a dept. store copy of a Kuwahara or a Webco type frame. I Googled "double gusset looptail" to try to help ya, but couldn't find an exact match. You may have better luck trying that too since you can see the rear drop outs for details like markings/holes. Good luck! You may also want to try the peeps at BMXmuseum.com
> [/QUOTE  I'll give it a shot, The stamp number's are no help ?? GOOGLE LENS IS MY FRIEND ON FINDING INFO.. LOL  I purchase several bikes from a yard sale that day and this was last one laying around , The others sold on ebay...40s-50s  Era...Thiis was the only BMX, one, his personal bike..., Crushed  it on the others one's $$$   It's much harder with BMX ..HELP..LOL  Is it junk???


----------



## Lonestar (Oct 8, 2020)

I wouldn't call it junk, I actually think it's pretty cool & would have bought it myself if the price was right. As far as the #'s go, The last 2 digits could determine year, making it an '86. Or they could be production #'s, making it the 786th unit off the production line. Hard to tell as each manufacturer's #'s vary. Good luck, please update this post if you indeed find out who made it. Have fun!


----------



## bloo (Oct 8, 2020)

Also look on the rear dropouts for more numbers, as well as on the headtube near where the badge would have been.

Does it look like there might be decals under the blue paint?

I second the recommendation for asking on bmxmuseum.com .

Here are a bunch of pictures of gusseted looptail frames. The Fuji on page 3 looks similar-ish.





__





						Gusseted looptail? Post up here ! - BMXmuseum.com Forums
					






					bmxmuseum.com


----------



## HobbyTimeSeattle (Oct 8, 2020)

Mongoose knockoff.


----------

